# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezonde voeding en levenspatroon kunnen aambeien voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Gezonde voeding en levenspatroon kunnen aambeien voorkomen*

Niemand spreekt er graag over, maar velen worden vroeg of laat geconfronteerd vervelende en pijnlijke aambeien. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat ruim de helft van alle vijftigplussers met aambeien rondlopen. Nochtans kun je er zélf heel wat aan doen om ze te voorkomen of de gevolgen ervan te verzachten. Wat zijn aambeien precies en hoe kun je ze dan voorkomen?

Aambeien zijn vergelijkbaar met spataderen op je benen. Met dat verschil dat aambeien of hemorroiden iedereen heeft. Aambeien bevinden zich aan het uiteinde van je darmen. Ze kunnen zwellen om je anus lucht- en lekdicht af te sluiten. Wanneer het weefsel zodanig gezwollen en geïrriteerd is dat ze naast jeuk ook een branderig en pijnlijk gevoel veroorzaken, dan spreekt men in de volksmond van aambeien of speen.

*Verschillende oorzaken* 
Aambeien worden veroorzaakt door een verhoogde druk op je anus en je endeldarm. Die verhoogde druk kan het gevolg zijn van constipatie (verstopping) en van overgewicht. Vrouwen lopen tijdens hun zwangerschap eveneens een verhoogd risico op het ontwikkelen van aambeien.

*Inwendige en uitwendige aambeien*
Krijg je te maken met aambeien, dan moet je het onderscheidt maken tussen inwendige en uitwendige aambeien. Beiden zijn even vervelend als pijnlijk. Inwendige aambeien bevinden zich boven de sluitspier van je anus. Van buitenaf zijn ze onzichtbaar en kun je ze ook niet voelen. Ze kunnen echter wel naar buiten puilen als gevolg van te grote inspanning bij moeilijke stoelgang.

*Symptomen*
Heb je regelmatig last van kriebels, jeuk en een branderig gevoel tijdens je (moeilijke) stoelgang, verlies je daarbij opvallend veel vocht en merk je een ‘bultje’ aan de wand van je anus? Dan is de kans zeer groot dat je te maken hebt met aambeien of speen.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste: vezelrijk dieet*
Om constipatie te voorkomen en je risico op aambeien zoveel mogelijk te beperken is een vezelrijke voeding belangrijk. Extra vitaminen A, B, B6 en C zijn een aanrader. Zij zorgen voor een betere doorbloeding en versterken je bloedvaten.

Om je risico op aambeien zoveel mogelijk te verkleinen raden diëtisten onderstaande voeding aan:.../...

Lees verder...

----------

